# Tivo Wants



## NickHark (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd like to see frequent use of the current time, eg. when you are watching a program, when you click on the play button, the current date and time is displayed. Sometimes we get caught up in a program and we spend more time than we like.

I'd also like to see the Android app fixed because the slider loses contact with the program after about 5 hours. What with the Tour de France and the Open Championship, each of which can have 6-8 hour programs, it is annoying to not being able to control playback.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Right on the circle will give you one touch on the date & time


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you play a recording and then press Select-Play-Select-9-Select on the remote it will enable a clock in the upper right of the screen.


----------



## sjsaliba (Mar 30, 2008)

This stop working on my Premieres over a year ago, and has never worked on my Roamios!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The clock? It still works. My wife uses it on her Roamio and on her Mini. The trick is to do it in a recording rather then live TV.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I can do it in Live TV, with the screen cleared of any TiVo displays, I press Select-Select-Play-select-9-Select-Clear. The last Clear prevents the channel from changing to 9.


----------



## alphajolt (Jul 22, 2015)

I'd like Vimeo to be available on TiVo!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

alphajolt said:


> I'd like Vimeo to be available on TiVo!


It use to be in the Opera Store, but they (Vimeo) removed it a while back with some vague explanation and a promise that it would be back but so far it has not returned.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

info button gives the time too. guide button also.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> info button gives the time too. guide button also.


Yes the info button is what I use. Other devices typically use the info button for time also. It's much better than having another device with a display showing the time.


----------

